# Supervisor



## Captain Mclain (Feb 22, 2014)

What is your experience with intertype relation Supervision?


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Captain Mclain said:


> What is your experience with intertype relation Supervision?


Most direct form of information transfer. If the supervisor is an enemy, it sucks. If the supervisor is a friend, it's good.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

Captain Mclain said:


> What is your experience with intertype relation Supervision?


Comfortable and easy to talk to. We agree a lot. Occasionally they say something really stupid. Silly ILEs.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

EIE - friendly, easy to talk to. They almost always leave a good impression(or a really bad one, but I feel this is also intentional though I don't understand it). The contact we have is a bit superficial though. 

LSE - a bit cold and enigmatic at first, but when you start to work/talk with them they are really kind. I'm less familar with supervisee than supervisor.


Idk, I guess I'm ok with both my supervision partners, there is clearly more understanding than with ESE(conflict).


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Comfortable and easy to talk to. We agree a lot. Occasionally they say something really stupid. Silly ILEs.


Do they never criticize you unintentionally?

When that happens I find that annoying.

Also, I have indeed seen ILEs being silly before, too detached from how things actually are, having a possibly wrong idea in their heads but whenever I would point that out, that they need to do this and that to check with the actual reality to make the situation unambiguous and ensure they have the right idea about it, they wouldn't listen, too convinced by their own Ne imagination. Then it would turn out I was right 

In arguments as well, I would point out the logical jumps they make with their intuition that then they are unwilling to try and explain via logic. I feel that's such evasive bs.

Otoh they have told me before that sometimes they like my trying to force more Se on them, it can help them think about some stuff.

Whenever they took issue with me, I've usually been able to make them see my point of view and agree eventually and treat me in a more fair way. 

Otherwise I find a lot in their thinking rather admirable even if they can weird me out sometimes. Just their way of being


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

The above was of course about Supervisor, as for Supervisee, I'm not sure, I have less experience there or I just have not confirmed enough SEE typings. But overall what matches about the experiences so far is that I don't have a problem at all understanding the SEE's way of thinking, I'm all fine with it but they don't really say much new to me IE-wise. I have got into conflict with a few SEE's before but not all of them have been that bad with it. If I do supervise them, it's something I hardly notice myself doing. I can correct them on issues just like I would do it with anyone else, really.

The interesting thing is, articles say that the Supervisee can get really stressed out over time by the Supervisor but is unable to directly bring up the issues to the Supervisor. I've had an experience like that with an LII-Ti who behaved exactly like that. It didn't get quite as bad with another LII-Ti but it was a bit reminiscent of that. I seriously considered the SLE typing for myself before but I don't think I am like that with LII-Ne's. So subtype may affect things.


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

myst91 said:


> Do they never criticize you unintentionally?


No, but it's not like I've married my supervisor. I spent three months on a course with one who was drawn to me. Occasionally, I get a boring Ne speech that makes me zone out. I'm also on-off friends with an extremely private SEE.

I find the supervision defence (demonstrative shooting down lead) to be far stronger than the actual supervision. Although the Se probably has something to do with it.


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> No, but it's not like I've married my supervisor. I spent three months on a course with one who was drawn to me. Occasionally, I get a boring Ne speech that makes me zone out. I'm also on-off friends with an extremely private SEE.
> 
> I find the supervision defence (demonstrative shooting down lead) to be far stronger than the actual supervision. Although the Se probably has something to do with it.


I don't find ILE boring even when they do the Ne speech. I just see it as rather vague unless they put enough Ti in stuff. I only get annoyed when they go extremely Ne without Ti.

The supervision defenses, did you refer to SEEs there?

PS. Do you type as the Ti subtype of LSI or the Se subtype?


----------



## Vermillion (Jan 22, 2012)

Fried Eggz said:


> I find the supervision defence (demonstrative shooting down lead) to be far stronger than the actual supervision. Although the Se probably has something to do with it.


How has this worked, in your experience with SEEs? Can you give examples?


----------



## Valtire (Jan 1, 2014)

myst91 said:


> I don't find ILE boring even when they do the Ne speech. I just see it as rather vague unless they put enough Ti in stuff. I only get annoyed when they go extremely Ne without Ti.
> 
> The supervision defenses, did you refer to SEEs there?
> 
> PS. Do you type as the Ti subtype of LSI or the Se subtype?


Ti subtype. You surprise me. I can even find LIIs boring when they do a Ne speech. I just completely and instantly zone out.

Supervision defence was mostly Me vs ILE (also possibly an LII-D). I was constantly shooting down his ideas as absurd. I also called him out for having opinions that were so vague that they could mean anything. SEEs are normally too polite to say anything, but there's often something in their body language giving it away.



Night Huntress said:


> How has this worked, in your experience with SEEs? Can you give examples?


It was almost two years ago that I was last regularly around an SEE. I can only remember the impressions it left me with.


----------



## Jeremy8419 (Mar 2, 2015)

Night Huntress said:


> How has this worked, in your experience with SEEs? Can you give examples?


The reverse of some of my discussions with you.

I think the term is "reverse supervision."


----------



## myst91 (Sep 9, 2014)

Fried Eggz said:


> Ti subtype. You surprise me. I can even find LIIs boring when they do a Ne speech. I just completely and instantly zone out.


Boring isn't the word I'd use for it. If I have a problem with the Ne ideas it isn't that, more like I find it completely unnecessary or outright bollocks, lol. The vague stuff is the "unnecessary" category usually. I will just go do something else then. (Same as your zoning out, I just can't stay and pretend I'm listening for long.) But there are some really intelligent alpha NT's who do build great theories that are worth a look at. This is probably because Ti facilitates some understanding between the quadras. The Ne from delta NF's on the other hand is... well, something I absolutely don't need, heh.




> Supervision defence was mostly Me vs ILE (also possibly an LII-D). I was constantly shooting down his ideas as absurd. I also called him out for having opinions that were so vague that they could mean anything. SEEs are normally too polite to say anything, but there's often something in their body language giving it away.


Ah yeah I do that a lot too, as I said earlier. Heh. I don't know if I do that with my demonstrative Si though, it does make sense that unconsciously that contributes too.

I don't know what SEE's you met, some of them I find are not that polite, lol, but I've also seen SEE get avoidant instead of saying anything to me.


----------

